# Green Coffee Bean Extract



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

If you have time, I would suggest reading this article:

http://alivebynature.com/green-coffee-bean-extract-a-weight-loss-breakthrough/

In a nutshell, the article praises green coffee bean extract for its amazing weight loss ability. Overweight people that didn't get much exercise lost weight without any extra effort. I've read that you're not even supposed to exercise when taking it.

Personally, I'm skeptical, but I would love to hear what you think of it.


----------



## MrEshuPlease (Mar 27, 2013)

TabulaRasa815 said:


> If you have time, I would suggest reading this article:
> 
> http://alivebynature.com/green-coffee-bean-extract-a-weight-loss-breakthrough/
> 
> ...


Is green coffee bean extract caffeine? Coffee beans are actually green before you roast them.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm not sure exactly what it is. It definitely has caffeine in it, but possibly holds something else beneficial to weight loss


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

TabulaRasa815 said:


> If you have time, I would suggest reading this article:
> 
> http://alivebynature.com/green-coffee-bean-extract-a-weight-loss-breakthrough/
> 
> ...


I was be skeptical as well, and after checking out your link, I'd say it's crap. There was a link within the one you posted that is supposed to talk about how it works, and while it mentioned some unnamed study, the link to that study is fake, and just links to the same page you're on (not a good sign). They give a very brief description of the supposed "experiment," which only used "almost 100 women," - way less than what they'd need to get any sort of significant data, and do very little in the way of describing them (confounding variables? guess we don't know). If there was an actual study done, which is questionable, it doesn't seem to have been published/publishable as I couldn't find anything on pubmed, but what I did find was interesting:



> J Agric Food Chem. 2013 Apr 15.
> *Supplementation of a high fat diet with chlorogenic acid is associated with insulin resistance and hepatic lipid accumulation in mice.*
> Mubarak A, Hodgson JM, Considine MJ, Croft KD, Matthews VB. Abstract
> 
> ...


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23586419

Now, these are mice, so they aren't a perfect model, and I didn't read the actual paper to really carefully judge their methods, but I'm going to hope that it being published means that those methods and their conclusions aren't grossly wrong. This doesn't say that the supplementation doesn't work, but it does mean that in the very least, the data is conflicting on this. Also, I didn't find one article that actually demonstrated weight loss with chlorogenic acid (I didn't look insanely hard, but if there was strong evidence, it shouldn't have been hard to find).

Point: Dr. Oz has always seemed to me to be a profit seeker above all else, and I would question whether he buys into a lot of the things he preaches. He's charismatic, he's got credible credentials (cardiothoracic surgeon), making him exactly the sort of guy people who are into alternative medicine desire - at once he's charming them, getting their trust, making it seem like he really cares, and lending credibility to the beliefs they hold so dearly, which aren't always respected. I'm not saying everything he says is wrong, only that before people assume he's some selfless and enlightened beacon of hope, who isn't a "profit seeker" like all of the other doctors, they should understand that he makes millions upon millions of dollars with his TV show, books, advertising by plastering his name onto some supplement (this supplement for example), speaking events, etc. He's hit the jackpot and could make far more money selling crackpot therapies that yuppys just eat up than he could as a practicing surgeon, so I would argue he has a far bigger conflict of interest than most doctors (I wonder how his followers would react to him calling some natural therapy crap if that's how he felt, and instead recommended a drug he thought worked lol).


----------



## depressedkat (Dec 10, 2012)

I was reading up on this the other day. I can't find the site now, but basically the studies they have done are too small to prove anything. Although there is no real findings of any significant weight loss compared to a placebo. You must also be careful if you do want to try it because not every green coffee bean extract is the same. Some are all natural and some have additives. The additives can be harmful.

AHA! I found it!

http://www.shape.com/blogs/weight-loss-coach/what’s-deal-green-coffee-bean-extract


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

This is actually very effective, worked so well and recommended it to a few relatives, all positive experiences. I **** like crazy, mood is elevated, tun of energy - no jitters. I'm afraid of scales, but by looking in the mirror, seems like I'm shedding a few extra pounds with not much of a diet change. Just too bad it's so pricey, take two pills twice a day and the bottles run quite small. I would repurchase though.


----------



## Maggi070 (Jul 24, 2013)

i've been looking into green coffee extract too. This Doctor Oz seems to be saying good things about it in his study on his TV show. The case study done by him on his TV shown here *



* seems to be pretty convincing. I may give it a try based on the results some of those women have seen in that video.

Maggy



Tabula_Rasa said:


> If you have time, I would suggest reading this article:
> 
> http://alivebynature.com/green-coffee-bean-extract-a-weight-loss-breakthrough/
> 
> ...


----------



## JoMaMa (Sep 17, 2013)

*Green Coffee Extract & Social Anxiety*

I have been taking it for at least a month. Just got my second bottle from Costco.

I don't think it does much for weight loss. But what it does do that is much more important is suppress my social anxiety in a major way.

It doesn't have a lot of caffeine - maybe 5% of a cup of coffee.

A very nice cocktail before going out is 2 kava, 2 l-theanine, & 1 green coffee extract. Wow! Like a normal person.


----------



## Barelybreathing (Sep 17, 2013)

I've tried it and it didn't really do anything but make me jittery. Bella vi amp'd up, and b-trim max have had amazing results. They're at pureedgenutrition.com. The zija system also is very good for wait lost, and immune system but its expensive.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

It suppresses your appetite, that is how it makes you lose weight by making you eat less.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Caffeine increases fat catabolism.

Who knew.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha I heard it good for the blood vessel so it could be a good boner pill.

What a waste of 35 bucks omg I coulda brought healthy food.

Jeez these scams even if this is legit stuff its retarded cause we drink tons of black coffee why is the unroasted coffee bean so special? Why don't we just drink green coffee duh duh duh.

Any ways it may have or not worked. Its to bloody expensive at the moment so no one should buy this crap untill the price drops.

Its just like acai berry then that rasp berry ketone scam after scam eh what nexts?

The next trend! is eatting your own POO will cause weightloss!!

News flash I see it now read all about it lol.


----------

